# Packaged Honey Bees & Queen Honey Bees 2019 Now On Sale!



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Our packages of honey bees are now on sale for the 2019 season, please be sure to check them out on our website at https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/nucs-queens-and-package-bees/

We are also currently taking pre-orders for our 2019 queens, orders are filling in quite quickly so if you need Italian, Carniolan or Saskatraz queens for April/May be sure to get in line with your orders!

Pricing and availability for nucs will be coming soon - please check back!

Thanks for looking, and Happy Beekeeping!


----------

